# Sweet, Sweet Isabelle



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears in the beginning, smiles at the the end What a wonderful, happy ending for this grand old lady. What a beauty she is. i read of families giving up ler dogs because they want young ones and that breaks my heart. I know sometimes things happen and dogs can't be kept, so many give up dogs for such asinine reasons. I will never forget the 15 year old that was given up because they were tired of waiting for him to die. didn't say so, but i bet they were wanting to get a puppy. Had had that old his dog his entire life and then dumped him. I would have loved to have dumped them, all in seperate places arround the world so they would know what it was like. 

We plan to adopt seniors when we are down to one dog.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she is. Glad she's been adopted. What a sweetie.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahhh Old Gold! Isn't she beautiful! So sad for the family that had to leave her - I'm glad she has a new happy home.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She's beautiful. What a sweet face. So glad she landed in a happy home for her golden years.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous senior girl, I would take her home with me in an instant; she looks totally sweet.

I'm glad that she has found herself another wonderful home!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Once again, I love reading your stories. The tears in the beginning always end up being a smile at the end. How hard it had to be for that family. She is a beauty. It just seems lately there are more and more seniors being turned in to rescues. Drives me nuts. I am so glad they turned her into you guys. I just love happy endings and it sounds like this one will have a very happy time living out her remaining senior years. Thanks for sharing as always.


----------

